# ffmpeg: video rein, einzelne bilder raus



## dimx (27. Mai 2008)

hallo leutz,

meine aufgabe ist es mit dem video/audio codec ffmpeg unter linux ein video einzulesen und komprimierte bilder (z.B. alle 25 frames) auszugeben. 

ffmpeg hab ich installiert und kann auch videos in andere formate konvertieren, doch jetzt brauch ich einzelne bilder. Ziel soll es sein, dass man für videos vorschaubilder erstellen kann. 

hat jemand von euch schon mit dem sourcecode von ffmpeg gearbeitet?

mfg

dimx

*Edit:* hat sich erledigt! geht ganz einfach mit dem befehl:

```
ffmpeg -i video.avi -r 1 bild%06d.jpg
```
so kann man sagen, dass jede sekunde ein frame als jpg gespeichert werden soll.
ganz einfach lol


----------

